

Are Nigerian Scams From Nigeria? - rl1987
http://www.securityweek.com/are-nigerian-scams-nigeria

======
ChuckMcM
Its an excellent way to understand the problem. The next step would be to send
'cameras' which were in fact telemetry devices that returned a steady stream
of their GPS co-ordinates through a wireless network. Presumably once you new
the destination address you could co-ordinate setting up the necessary
resources before your 'sale' arrived.

You could in theory map out the network that way.

------
elohel
Are french fries from France?

~~~
jerf
Read article, _then_ comment.

------
ignifero
You mean they 're not? They scammed me? I like my scams to be original.

I wonder why i never see public service announcements about these, though.
It's unbelievable that people still fall for them.

